# Training Regimen with Odd Hours?



## Niniux (22 Oct 2009)

I didn't really find anything using search.   So I'll ask here.

I am going to begin training.  I plan on running for a while until I feel a little more fit for proper weight training.  My predicament is I work 4 days on 4 days off at my current job and the hours are 1730 to 0530 the next day.  I know it's generally suggested to not eat after eight and I know due to Circadean rhythms that this is somewhat true even if you work night shifts.  And I normally wake up around 1.  Any suggestions on the best plan for when to exercise and when to eat on this type of schedule?


----------



## Michael OLeary (22 Oct 2009)

Have you considered searching for answers and then, if necessary, posting this question in fitness and running forums? You may have a better chance there of receiving an answer based on personal experiences?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 Oct 2009)

Michael probably has the best answer, and that's to try a fitness forum, however I have been working 12 hour shifts, with two weeks days followed by 2 weeks nights for over 20 years now and to give you my advice, I would say don't plan, just do it when you can.


----------



## armychick2009 (26 Oct 2009)

I agree, run when you can. 

For me -- my best workouts are in the middle of the night... and I don't even work shift-work. I feel most inspired to run when it's quiet outside, the stars are out and it's cooler. (espec. in the summer, not so much in the middle of winter!)

If it makes me happier, then I'm more likely to do it more frequently, for longer periods of time and will get to my goals faster. 

But "vampire running" as my friend calls it, isn't for everyone. 

Does your job consist of a lot of 'moving around'? Or pretty sedintary? Maybe you can go for a run before work starts, you'll feel more energised for your shift and when your shift is over, you can head straight to bed guilt-free knowing you already got your workout in for the day.


----------



## CDN_LoneWolf_CDN (26 Dec 2009)

Agreed; run when you can- vampire or not.  I find the buzz keeps me awake, so I tend to run first thing upon waking up, or during the 'mid-day slump' instead of a trip to timmies.

(is it just me, or are vampires back in style)?


----------



## navymich (27 Dec 2009)

Do you have any time to workout while on shift?  We've got a mini-gym here at work (a few weights, a bike and a treadmill).  During our shifts, dependending on operational requirements, we can go and workout.  I never thought I would on a mids shift, but I actually enjoy it.  It warms me up, wakes me up and gives me energy for the rest of the night.  Plus it kills some time.


----------



## armychick2009 (28 Dec 2009)

Not sure if vampires are back in style or not   Now that it's winter though, I've paused on the vampire running and moved indoors to the gym. Unfortunately, the gym doesn't keep vampire hours (discriminating bastards!)... so, I'm back amongst the land of the living!


----------



## MMSS (27 Jan 2011)

I also work 12 hour shifts, 7am-7pm usually along with occasion 7pm-7am shifts. What has worked for me is to work my normal shift, go home for supper and put the kids to bed, then come back (gym at the office) for a workout around 9:30 or 10. I am generally home by 11 and can go right to bed as the kids are already down and I can get 5-6 hours sleep. It is not perfect but considering the circumstances it has been working ok. I am thinking about switching it up a little as I have been doing strength training every other day and running every day; I may start doing my run right after work then go home so as to save the trip later on. 

(I realize this is an old topic however seems redundant to duplicate it in case of a search later on.)


----------



## MJP (27 Jan 2011)

MMSS said:
			
		

> I also work 12 hour shifts, 7am-7pm usually along with occasion 7pm-7am shifts. What has worked for me is to work my normal shift, go home for supper and put the kids to bed, then come back (gym at the office) for a workout around 9:30 or 10. I am generally home by 11 and can go right to bed as the kids are already down and I can get 5-6 hours sleep. It is not perfect but considering the circumstances it has been working ok. I am thinking about switching it up a little as I have been doing strength training every other day and running every day; I may start doing my run right after work then go home so as to save the trip later on.
> 
> (I realize this is an old topic however seems redundant to duplicate it in case of a search later on.)



Do you get a decent lunch break?  If so consider using it to work-out with and just eat on the go during the day.  Muscles need that time to repair themsleves and sleep is where they do it (for the most part)  You are not getting much sleep (even if you work well on that little) and no matter how much working out you do its benefits will be downplayed by the lack of sleep.


----------



## MMSS (27 Jan 2011)

MJP said:
			
		

> Do you get a decent lunch break?  If so consider using it to work-out with and just eat on the go during the day.  Muscles need that time to repair themsleves and sleep is where they do it (for the most part)  You are not getting much sleep (even if you work well on that little) and no matter how much working out you do its benefits will be downplayed by the lack of sleep.



I get some time for lunch however I usually go home to help my wife, for the same reasons that I don't get much sleep: a 2 year old reason and a 7 month old reason.  

However I see what you are saying, and believe me I get as much sleep as I can. For the last 2 years though it's been a good night if I get 6 hours - usually it's 2-3, then up with one of them, then another 2 or so.


----------



## MJP (27 Jan 2011)

MMSS said:
			
		

> I get some time for lunch however I usually go home to help my wife, for the same reasons that I don't get much sleep: a 2 year old reason and a 7 month old reason.
> 
> However I see what you are saying, and believe me I get as much sleep as I can. For the last 2 years though it's been a good night if I get 6 hours - usually it's 2-3, then up with one of them, then another 2 or so.



Ack.  I have been through similar periods, and believe me it gets better especially when you can tell 'em to stay in bed and they listen.


----------



## mariomike (27 Jan 2011)

MMSS said:
			
		

> I also work 12 hour shifts, 7am-7pm usually along with occasion 7pm-7am shifts.



Been there, done that.
If you do not mind me asking, how many shifts do you work per week? Assuming you work a 40 hour week, you should have the same amount of off-duty time as those on a five day week.


----------



## MMSS (27 Jan 2011)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Been there, done that.
> If you do not mind me asking, how many shifts do you work per week? Assuming you work a 40 hour week, you should have the same amount of off-duty time as those on a five day week.



4 on, 4 off. Problem is the 4 on there is very little off duty time, and the 4 off I have to give wifey a break. As mentioned above it should get better as they get older but for now we're making it work.


----------



## mariomike (27 Jan 2011)

MMSS said:
			
		

> 4 on, 4 off.



Ours was/is 20 on, 22 off, over a six week cycle. It averages out to 40 hours per week.
When I had enough seniority, I bid a permanent 0700-1900 Monday to Friday shift. No more shift premium, but it was worth it. I worked five days the first week, three days the second, two days the third. Then repeat.
Lots of heavy lifting and carrying on the job. I have always enjoyed swimming for relaxation.
They are pushing circadian schedules now. But, I doubt the crews will vote for it if it involves tampering with the 12-hour shift agreement signed 35 years ago. Nobody I know wants to go back on the eight and ten hour shifts.
The firefighters are now on 24-hour tours and seem to be thriving on it.

I hope this helps:
http://www.google.ca/#sclient=psy&hl=en&q=fitness+shift+work&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=fitness+shift+work&pbx=1&fp=ccc4904c4322d2d1


----------



## Chilme (27 Jan 2011)

Niniux said:
			
		

> I didn't really find anything using search.   So I'll ask here.
> 
> I am going to begin training.  I plan on running for a while until I feel a little more fit for proper weight training.  My predicament is I work 4 days on 4 days off at my current job and the hours are 1730 to 0530 the next day.  I know it's generally suggested to not eat after eight and I know due to Circadean rhythms that this is somewhat true even if you work night shifts.  And I normally wake up around 1.  Any suggestions on the best plan for when to exercise and when to eat on this type of schedule?



I would workout whenever you have the time and a gym is open.  Always eat after a workout.  In the 120 minutes immediately after a workout, protein synthesis and carbohydrate uptake is significantly elevated.  Whether it is 0630 or 2000 hrs, it does not matter.


----------

